

5 Ways the Android is Better Than the iPhone and 5 ways it doesn't - jyothi
http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/reviews/4284532.html

======
yan
Why not post the entire title?

"5 Ways Google's Android Beats the iPhone ... And 5 Ways It Doesn't"

~~~
jacobscott
Is Better/It Doesn't is horrible grammar. Just in case you believe being able
to communicate is an import part of working in software...

~~~
yan
:shrug: I didn't write the original article, nor the title. I copied it
verbatim from the article, since the original title of the YC post was "5 Ways
Google's Android is Better Than The iPhone" or something.

------
gamble
With every story about the G1 this week comparing it against the iPhone, I
wonder whether Google should regret setting up the comparison with Apple
rather than the legacy players. Android stands up better against Palm and WiMo
phones than the iPhone; had they aimed for a "strong second place" rather than
gunning for first immediately, the PR might have been more positive.

------
qwph
Just out of interest, does anyone have one of these G1 phones? If so, would
you recommend it?

